# Fng



## FL1025 (Sep 6, 2016)

How's it going guys, I'm 30 yo 5'7 212lbs, I've been on the forums for a while but just now getting here. I was referred to you guys by -SD-. I'm also a Rep for Robolics aswell so if you have any questions about his products or need anything just let me know.


----------



## brazey (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome....


----------

